# Lincoln Cathedral



## littleowl (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ossian (Jun 27, 2016)

Impressive!


----------



## littleowl (Jun 27, 2016)

When the Cathedral was first built. It was the tallest building in the world, being taller that the pyramids. Then disaster struck when the tower was destroyed.


----------

